# Guess we forgot??



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been watching today but nobody took the time to post anything about today. Just wanted to make a post to remember what some of our grandfathers did today. The great sacrifice for our freedom those young men took part in today. I'll always remember.









Fewer Attend D-Day Events, but France 'Does Not Forget'


Coronavirus restrictions limit attendance as Britain opens new memorial




www.newser.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

After 77 years, there's probably not too many of 'em left.... God bless 'em all.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Never forget... Media does.. Eventually there will be no one to interview ore visit sites of D Day, that are alive.
Movies, History Documentary's , story telling etc should keep the memory alive..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That D-Day happened is not forgotten by those of us who were either taught it or watched movies about it.

What those men did was more than heroic. Can you imagine boarding an LCVP, knowing that you might be killed while in the vessel? Knowing that you might get killed while trying to disembark? While dying under withering machinegun fire, mere feet from the vessel? It sounds nothing less than suicidal, but they all knew it was about victory from numbers. It was all about numbers.

Thing is, we have been at war with someone for decades. There are so many battles to remember. Not only battles but deaths. 
I can't remember every man's death or every battle, but this is the one that I remember because it was during my time.
Major Arthor D. Nicholson died while doing his job. He was shot by the East Germans and bled out while the bastards stood around. When I heard of the incident, I prayed to Almighty God that he would have President Reagan launch nukes, immediately. God answered my prayer with a no.

There are so many deaths and battles that earned memory. There is no great day for the Battle of Chosin Reservoir, during the Korean War. We all know about the Tet Offensive, but is there a day for it?

I remember D-Day, just as I remember many, many other days. I just don't remember the dates.

Oh. I didn't forget to mention Benghazi. That's an event that needs to be remembered.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Never forget. There is no greater show of noble love than to give ones life for their country,


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's the quote from Biden yesterday on D-Day...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since I do not watch TV, I can’t speak to what was reported or not.
But I will say that the history pages I follow on Facebook were quite alive with D-Day.
As were my friends in France and the Netherlands who have not forgotten those they call “our liberators.”
The FB pages of the American cemeteries in Netherlands, Luxembourg, and of course Normandy were filled with people paying respect with flowers and American flags.
We all know the American media is hard left, anti-patriotic. That is why it is up to each of us to make sure our families never forget.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Robie said:


> Here's the quote from Biden yesterday on D-Day...


I know, it was so powerful and meaningful, it had me sobbing on the floor with its majestic beauty. And his delivery was impeccable. He used such finesse and feeling. It gave me the chills. He is such a service focused patriot who spreads the love of America in every letter of all his truly moving speeches, and we are beyond lucky to call him Commander in Chief.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

my grandmothers brother died a little while after

Growing up in rural Maine, Carl Alexander likely never imagined being part of the liberation of France. At the age of 28 Second Lieutenant Alexander landed on Utah Beach and earned the Silver Star and Purple Heart. He was mortally wounded pulling a solder to safety during an attack on a germany ammo dump. Realizing his own wounds were mortal he ordered the medics to stop assist others first. He died of his wounds and was laid to rest in the Normandy American Cemetery


----------

